# rock song based on Bach's Prelude from Partita in E major, BWV 1006



## jgodin312 (5 mo ago)




----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

May I ask if that is you playing ?


----------



## jgodin312 (5 mo ago)

Rogerx said:


> May I ask if that is you playing ?


yes it is me playing (the guitar), with my band.


----------

